# Kato Three Light Signal



## claybutler (Feb 22, 2013)

I would like to know if anyone has ever experienced any problems with the Kato signal e.g. signal lights not working at all shortly after installation?


----------



## Alphaman (Dec 30, 2012)

Don't know anything about them, but could you post pictures of them, I'm trying to get ideas about lighting,before I start the next step


----------



## Winston (Feb 1, 2013)

wish I could help you out claybutler but like alphaman I have yet to mess with the signal lights and such yet but have no fear man I bet someone on these fourms has messed with them before and prob could write a book about them.


----------

